# For All the Students Who Have Applied on Self Finance Seat Through HEC! Join This Thread!



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!!
I would appreciate it if all the students who have applied on a self finance seat for mbbs through hec to post their aggregate.................does any one know last year's closing merit ?? 
My aggregate is 71.63%


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

aggregate is 79 n top 5 choices are allama iqbal, fatima jinnah, services, rawalpindi and punjab. what were ur top 5 choices?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I posted a few links on another thread. I can't link it right now but just search HEC 2012 and it ll prob have zero responses. Itwas created by me. 

Im 80.41%

- - - Updated - - -

Emma I thought you were going to DIMC?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Umm no...DIMC was never a part of my plans...what were your top 5 college yoyahyo?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry about that. Confused you with someone else. 
My top public are shifa, RMC, KE, ayub and khyber..shifa is the only one I really want though.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

but u are not apolying to shifa through hec... I meant the colleges you put down on your hec application


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys. What is HEC?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

my top choices were
services
rawalpindi
punjab medical 
ayub medical
sargodha

actually i dont even remember properly now :?
but i'm desperate, i don't care where i'm selected as long as i'm selected.

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> Hi guys. What is HEC?


Higher Education Commission.
They offer seats for MBBS on open merit- but they are Self finance seats. That means the candidates selected on open merit will have to pay dues. But these dues are less than what you would pay for private medical college.

Only those students can apply to HEC who hold a foreign passport.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

if nothing Else you'll be selected for sargodha for sure dont worry


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

I LOVE IT WHEN U SAY THAT  lol THANKS !


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks. How do you apply for HEC?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Deadline was September 30.:sorry:


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone gotten any email from HEC about their application being accepted or anything of that nature?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Has anyone gotten any email from HEC about their application being accepted or anything of that nature?



Nope !! DID YOU?
I called HEC a week ago asking them when they'll post their merit list, 
but the *not so nice* person who attended the cALL told me to call back after ten days.
But I keep calling anyway to tick him off.
I'm starting to actually believe that they will come up with something only in November


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Keep going after them..I don't think they will do anything unless you bother them about it and unfortunately I haven't. My application never got notarized/attetested so I'm not even sure that they will consider it :/..


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Why don't you call them in Pakistan? and ask them? I mean, try to convince them to accept it anyways or else you could ask them to consider giving your documents back and then you could get them attested and send it back again, hey u never know 
plus.....you have a v.nice aggregate ,


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

-going to get updates from HEC after EID, Nov 16- :banghead:


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

u mean october 16?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ops ! yea  OCTOBER 16, inshAllah


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

how do u know? u called them? btw thats wat they say but they keep delaying n post the merit list in november...thats wat they did last year


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

YEA i'm sure they will come up with the merit no sooner than November. But I called them 3 days ago asking when they will inform us of something and they said AFTER EID. Now I don't know whether that was the answer to my question or whether he was saying CALL BACK after EID. lol. Then he just hung up on me like usual.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

To be fair to those guys, they're prob overwhelmed with application processing, meeting deadlines, etc. I'm pretty sure they do alot of the work by hand which must be rough. I remember at the IBCC office it was a mad house. Still, you hope they get it done sooner rather than later.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

any one got updates from HEC?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I need some info about these self fianace seats.

WHO can apply?
HOW do you apply?
and what is the fee structure for self-fiance students?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Introduction

this link will answer all your questions inshallah.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

jiasajid said:


> Introduction
> 
> this link will answer all your questions inshallah.


Thankyou!

- - - Updated - - -

Can local students, who do not have foreign nationality , apply for some sort of self-fiance seats in the public sector med schools?


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

In sargodha medical college there are foewign seats as well as overseas seats. So I wanna know that of there are overseas in other Gov med colleges as well?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can local students, who do not have foreign nationality , apply for some sort of self-fiance seats in the public sector med schools?


No, only those students can apply who hold a foreign passport.

- - - Updated - - -



Wahab Shabbir said:


> In sargodha medical college there are foewign seats as well as overseas seats. So I wanna know that of there are overseas in other Gov med colleges as well?


yes there are. If you want to apply to apply through Self finance (sfs) next year, then the list is available here,
http://www.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Divisions/AECA/ForeignStudentsAdmission/AFS/Documents/Distribution%20of%20Seats.pdf


----------



## Attailham (Sep 25, 2013)

I had applied for SFS HEC and have just mentioned Khyber Medical College in the preference list......!!! Will anybody tell what was the previous year aggregate for Khyber Medical College..........??? I just called HEC they told me that 2013-2014 merit list will be displayed at the end of october.....!!! Does anybody have the copy of the previous year merit list.......???


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey, i called hec today aswell and they said the end of october merit list will displayed. and anyone who is gave the SAT subject test in October 2013, did hec tell you guys their not going to consider the SAT scores. Because they said to me you can submit the scores but we wont consider it =( =/...


----------



## Attailham (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know I have just taken the SAT Subject Test earlier than October and Have either taken the provisional Entrance Test of the Medical College........!!! I think it would be better if they consider the provisional Entrance Test of the Medical College...........!!!


----------



## imaaan (Oct 4, 2013)

Did anyone call hec?? Dying to knw abt rzlts  they said to ask after a week.. a month passed :/


----------



## Attailham (Sep 25, 2013)

imaaan said:


> Did anyone call hec?? Dying to knw abt rzlts  they said to ask after a week.. a month passed :/


Yeah I had called them today.........!!! They just said that we are going to call the candidates at the end of this month.......!!! I don't know what is going behind the scene..........!!! It just stuck me up.........!!!


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

they told me the same thing, end of October  but they will drag all this into November. 
*what are your aggregates? *
and HEC does not POST UP merit lists on the net. They do so on their website but even that link didn't work last time...THEY call applicants personally and send out mails and emails. THAT'S IS WHY, no one can seem to find last years merit list because apparently, there is no merit list :thumbsup:


----------



## Attailham (Sep 25, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> they told me the same thing, end of October  but they will drag all this into November.
> *what are your aggregates? *
> and HEC does not POST UP merit lists on the net. They do so on their website but even that link didn't work last time...THEY call applicants personally and send out mails and emails. THAT'S IS WHY, no one can seem to find last years merit list because apparently, there is no merit list :thumbsup:


I have given both the Medical College Entrance Test Result and SAT Subject Test I don't know which one will they consider......??? If they consider the SAT Subject Test then my aggregate comes around 78% and with considering the Entrance Test it comes to be 69%........!!!


----------



## imaaan (Oct 4, 2013)

have you ppl also applied for private institutes..??


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

imaaan said:


> have you ppl also applied for private institutes..??


Will do so in Beginning of Nov.

- - - Updated - - -



Attailham said:


> I have given both the Medical College Entrance Test Result and SAT Subject Test I don't know which one will they consider......??? If they consider the SAT Subject Test then my aggregate comes around 78% and with considering the Entrance Test it comes to be 69%........!!!



okay, you should contact them and make sure they consider your SAT subject test, Best Of LUCK.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

*HEC told me they'll update us with the merit list on Monday or Tuesday. *( hopeless)


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Going to call HEC tomorrow. Let's see which new date they'll give us now :sorry:


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

HEC: they said...............maybe today.....or tomorrow........or maybe the day after that......or the day after that....


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Hec made the merit !!!!!!!!! Call them and find out !!!!!!!!!! I called them they told me they have the list ready !! 
i got in ! :d alhumdolillah !


----------



## fati1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey congratulations.. where did u get in ??


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

They should release the list! Did they say why they haven't?

- - - Updated - - -

of course the line is busy/disconnected


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

fati1 said:


> Hey congratulations.. where did u get in ??


I got into Sargodha Medical COllege







ALHUMDOLILAH!...

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> They should release the list! Did they say why they haven't?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> of course the line is busy/disconnected



I dont know i thought there is no list...they just send emails and stuff ...BUT HE did say they will issue letters to our homes SOON.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

So You got in sargodha medical college ...congrats buddy.
I have applied there as an overseas student?
hoping to see you soon IA.
Btw have you seen the srgd med college?
There are uniforms for the first two years and they are like still developing the grounds etc.
Dont you think spending 7K or 8K dollars will be worth spending in private med colleges?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Wahab Shabbir said:


> So You got in sargodha medical college ...congrats buddy.
> I have applied there as an overseas student?
> hoping to see you soon IA.
> Btw have you seen the srgd med college?
> ...



I would rather spend money IN A GOVERNMENT COLLEGE RATHER THAN A PRIVATE COLLEGE.
With Private Colleges, YOU NEVER KNOW. !! But I'll be WAY MORE satisfied in spending on a government College.
Government compared to private- no match..OTHERWISE I would have taken admission in LAHORE. But I'm ignoring the distance between Sargodha and Lahore just because it's a GOVERNMENT college .


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

So are you going to srgd med college? For sure


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

jiasajid said:


> I would rather spend money IN A GOVERNMENT COLLEGE RATHER THAN A PRIVATE COLLEGE.
> With Private Colleges, YOU NEVER KNOW. !! But I'll be WAY MORE satisfied in spending on a government College.
> Government compared to private- no match..OTHERWISE I would have taken admission in LAHORE. But I'm ignoring the distance between Sargodha and Lahore just because it's a GOVERNMENT college .



although I agree with you, and youre entitled to your opinion, there are good options out there in private sector. AKU and shifa are examples. You're right that other private colleges are risky but those two i mentioned have a solid reputation. Obviously you're in lahore and don't want to leave so it makes sense why govt colleges are your first choice but many people could argue that at least AKU is better than a couple of the govt colleges


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> although I agree with you, and youre entitled to your opinion, there are good options out there in private sector. AKU and shifa are examples. You're right that other private colleges are risky but those two i mentioned have a solid reputation. Obviously you're in lahore and don't want to leave so it makes sense why govt colleges are your first choice but many people could argue that at least AKU is better than a couple of the govt colleges


You are absolutely right  BUT I was actually talking from the point of view of where I stand  Since the only PCs that will consider me range from AMDC to UOL, I consider myself one hell of a lucky gal for getting accepted in a gov college....But yea AKU is just :thumbsup:


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Did anyone recieve any sort of email from HEC? I called the college i got selected in and they said "HEC will mail us the list of names of whoever got selected maybe by monday and then we'll send you an email .."

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zara riaz (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey everyone. Is anyone going to ayub medical college?


----------

